# Hausautomation mittels Wago - Anfänger



## papan (29 März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane derzeit eine Schaltung fuer ein Einfamlienhaus. Bisher habe ich wenig mit Elektrotechnik am Hut. Die Installation selbst wird durch einen Elektriker durchgefuehrt jedoch will ich die Programmierung selbst durchfuehren um nicht bei jeder Stoerung einen Techniker zu brauchen.

Geplant ist

- eine Sternverkablung zum Schaltschrank
- die Ansteuerung ueber eine Wago PFC 100 und eCockpit

zur Schaltung von

- ca. 13 Rollos und 7 Jalousie
- Zentral Ein-/Aus
- ggf. Heizung
- 3 elektrische Dachfenster und Rollos

- Beleuchtung in Kueche, Esszimmer und Wohnzimmer mittels DALI

- ggf. Hoftor und Garagentor spaeter


Falls jemand eine Aehnliche Umsetzung bereits durchgefuehrt hat. Waere es moeglich, dass derjenige mir sein Programm zur Verfuegung stellt um einen Ueberblick ueber die Struktur und Umsetzung zu erhalten.

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass viel Arbeit in der Programmierung steckt, aber ich waere demjenigen sehr dankbar, damit ich eine Anhaltspunkt zur Umsetzung habe.

Wichtig waere mir die Jalousie - Steuerung und die Implementierung von Dali.

Schon mal im voraus vielen Dank.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen

Andi


----------



## Blockmove (29 März 2020)

Ein Tipp:

Von Wago gibt es Starterkits.
Da ist ein Netzteil, ein PFC, eine Ein- und eine Ausgangskarte sowie eine ECockpit-Lizenz dabei.
Dazu kaufst du dir dann noch eine Dali-Klemme, Netzteil und einen Dali-Dimmer + Leuchtmittel.
Dann hast du alles zum Spielen / Üben.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## GLT (29 März 2020)

papan schrieb:


> ...will ich die Programmierung selbst durchfuehren um nicht bei jeder Stoerung einen Techniker zu brauchen....
> 
> ....Waere es moeglich, dass ... mir sein Programm zur Verfuegung stellt um einen Ueberblick ueber die Struktur und Umsetzung zu erhalten.


Macht mir aktuell eher den Eindruck, dass Du den Techniker schon jetzt brauchst, bevor Du deine Störungen bastelst.

Du schreibst, Du hast mit E-Technik bislang nix am Hut, SPS scheint auch nicht gerade dein Thema zu sein - warum lässt Du dir nicht zumindest ein geeigneteres System implementieren oder zumindest die Grundfunktionen realisieren?


----------



## KynTmo (30 März 2020)

Hallo papan,

wie schon durch Blockmove beschrieben gibt es Starter Kits von WAGO mit e!COCKPIT Lizenz. Jedoch sind diese Softwarelizenzen ausschließlich für die gewerbliche Nutzung, was man bei der Installation auch bestätigen muss, und werden an Privatpersonen nicht verkauft.
Ich bin selber Systemintegratorin  und würde dir empfehlen, dich vielleicht doch mit dem Gedanken anzufreunden, dir eine Firma des Vertrauens zu suchen, die deine Softwarearbeiten umsetzt.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## papan (30 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ein Tipp:
> 
> Von Wago gibt es Starterkits.
> Da ist ein Netzteil, ein PFC, eine Ein- und eine Ausgangskarte sowie eine ECockpit-Lizenz dabei.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp. Ich hab mir das Starterset bereits ins Auge gefasst. eCockpit bzw. Codesys 3.5 liegt bereits vor und ich hätte gerne eine Muster-Projekt, wie andere ihre Haussteuerung umsetzten.

Die  grundlegende Implementierung von FBs von Wago und Oscat funktioniert nur möchte auch die Gliederung nach Räumen und deren Umsetzung verstehen.

Danke.


----------



## test14 (2 April 2020)

Hallo papan,

ich habe sowas ähnliches aufgebaut. Erstmal kannst du einzelne Funktionen z.B für Rollade, Licht Heizung aufbauen und testen. Dann am besten Strukturen mit allen nötigen Variablen für diese Funktionen anlegen, damit du nicht jedes mal für jedes Zimmer neu machen muss. Außerdem kannst du dann diese Strukturvariablenden der Visualisierungen zuweisen und kannst die immer wieder verwenden. Wenn du es dann soweit fertig hast, kannst du einzelne Räume definieren mit z.B. 3 x Rollade, 2 x Licht, 1 x Heizung usw. Am Ende hast du nur so viele Strukturvariablen wie Räume. Du kannst die FB von WAGO oder von OSAT nutzen. Dali ist relativ einfach, einmal mit dem DALI Tool die EVGs adressieren und dann mit dem DALI Baustein verwenden.

Gruß
test14


----------



## papan (12 April 2020)

Danke für die Beschreibung.

Ich habe mich mal versucht, kann das so funktionieren oder ist das absoluter Murks?

Schon mal danke.

Grüße


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (12 April 2020)

Hallo papan

Kennst du das:
https://www.wago.com/ch-de/lp-wago-...MI1dj-08nj6AIVyRnTCh2eqQb9EAAYASAAEgJiEPD_BwE

Dies ist auch ein Produkt von Wago, hier musst du aber nicht mehr Programmieren sondern kannst nur noch Parametrieren.
Ich würde dir eher so was empfehlen.

Ich selbst habe mit einem PFC200 mein Eigenheim Automatisiert.
Wir wohnen jetzt schon über drei Jahre im Haus und ich finde immer noch Details die ich fortlaufend am verbessern bin.
Du siehst das alles selber zu Programmieren kann einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

gruss


----------



## papan (13 April 2020)

Hallo,

danke, ja, dass habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, aber der Vertrieb und Support erfolgt leider ausschließlich über die Schweiz.

Könntest du mir dein Programm zur Verfügung stellen? Oder zumindest ein, zwei Screenshots? Ich weiß, da steckt sehr viel arbeit drin, aber ich denke ich kann mich eh wenn dann nur daran orientieren, da ja jedes Haus und Vorlieben anders sind.



Grüße


----------



## teichhei (18 April 2020)

Hallo Papan,

Wie wäre es das Haus erst mal mit KNX auszurüsten, dann kann man schon mal alles über normale Taster und Displays bedienen. Die Komfortfunktionen und das fernwirken über Wago PFC und eine oder mehrere KNX klemmen. Das hat auch den Vorteil dass du bei einer späteren Änderung (die kommt IMMER) nur das nächste Buskabel finden musst und nicht bis zum Verteiler alles auseinander reißen musst.
Es gibt dir auch Zeit dich rein zu denken und zu sehen wie und auf welcher Plattform du die Logik machen willst.

Ich hatte Siemens Logos, 5 Stück im Haus verteilt. Habe jetzt alles auf KNX umgerüstet. Ein PFC200 macht Alarm und hat ein webinterface, ich habe mich dann aber dazu entschieden die Logik in IPSymcon zu machen. Dadurch sind Alexa und Co ruck zuck ohne Aufwand eingebunden. Somit braucht bei einem Verkauf der Käufer keine Wago Lizenz und IPSymcon ist auf diesen Markt ausgerichtet.
Sollte Server und oder SPS mal nicht laufen geht alles noch wie gewohnt über die KNX schalter und Aktoren.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## KingHelmer (8 Juni 2020)

papan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke, ja, dass habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, aber der Vertrieb und Support erfolgt leider ausschließlich über die Schweiz.
> 
> ...




Ich weiß, dass einem oft nur ein Startschuss fehlen kann, allerdings wirst du keinen normalen Menschen davon überzeugen können, die mal eben sein Programm zu senden.
Hier im Forum funktioniert es mehr über das folgende System:

1. Schaut mal hier, das habe ich programmiert und es funktioneirt nicht, wisst ihr wieso?
oder
2. Weiß jemand wie ich bei meinem DALI Funktionsbaustein "DimDoubleButton"....
oder
3. Hat jemand eine Quelle für gute Schulungsunterlagen oder Schulungen?

Dir wird der Weg gezeigt, aber ein Ergebnis wird dir keiner liefern wollen 

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## SchorschGaggo (11 Februar 2021)

Hallo Andi

Per Zufall bin ich jetzt über deine Frage gestolpert. Hast du für dich eine Lösung gefunden ?

Ich selber steuere mein Haus mit einer PFC200 und Tastern und Aktoren am Modbus.
Google mal nach 'realtime modbus'.   Ich habe ~40Stk 4-fach Relais-Aktoren und ~20Stk 8-fach Taster mit RGB-LEDs, Feuchte, Temperatur und VOC Messung an einem einzelnen Bus. Sämtliche Relais werden alle 100ms aktualisiert. In der selben Zeit wird auch die Tastenbetätigung eingelesen.

Für die Raumautomation gibt es ein quelloffenes Applikationsframework. Das Bild zeigt eine Jalousiesteuerung mit 1 Bedienstelle sowie eine Lichtsteuerung mit 2 Bedienstellen.


----------



## papan (11 Februar 2021)

SchorschGaggo schrieb:


> Hallo Andi
> 
> Per Zufall bin ich jetzt über deine Frage gestolpert. Hast du für dich eine Lösung gefunden ?
> 
> ...


Super Dankeschön. 
Welche Taster haben Sie dann verwendet?
Hört sich nach einer guten Lösung an.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G780F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SchorschGaggo (11 Februar 2021)

Ich verwende die TKS08.TH.Modbus obwohl an den allermeisten Positionen auch die TKS04 ausreichen würden. Aber so bin ich flexibel im Ausbau.
In Wohn- und Schlafzimmer kommen jetzt TKS08.THQ.Modbus mit Luftqualitätsmessung zum Einsatz. 

Die Relaisaktoren sind an zentraler Stelle im Keller verbaut. Ursprünglich wollte ich auf jeder Etage Kleinverteiler setzen. Aber die Erschliessung über die Fassade bis in  den Keller war einfacher. 
Im ursprünglichen Ausbau waren passive 4-fach Taster mit einem 5-poligen Kabel auch in den Keller verdrahtet. Mit den busfähigen Tastern habe ich nun bis zu 8 Funktionen, LED Rückmeldung und Raumsensoren auf demselben Kabel.


----------



## sewo (11 Februar 2021)

@*SchorschGaggo*
wo liegen die Taster Preislich? Google spuckt nichts aus.

Habe im SmartHome bereich schon einige Hardware  getestet. Mein Favorit  Wago + KNX + Dali + IPSymcon 

Gruß


----------



## SchorschGaggo (11 Februar 2021)

Die sind aus der Schweiz. Umgerechnet ca 135 EUR.
Die Einsparung liegt mehr in der Anwendung. Eine PFC200 mit RS485 Schnittstelle braucht nichts weiteres. Am Schalter wird per DIP-Schalter eine Adresse eingestellt - und unter dieser Adresse wird er vom Applikationsframework automatisch im IO-Abbild abgebildet. 
Die Adresse im Programbeispiel 16#020500 steht für Bus 02, Modul 05, Kanal 00.  Bus-Nr wird nur nur deshalb verwendet, weil die SPS über ModbusTCP/IP Gateways auch mehrere Busse bedienen kann. 
Mit Nur einem Bus lautet die Adresse für die Taste 2 des Moduls mit Adresse 9 : 16#0902.


----------



## papan (11 Februar 2021)

SchorschGaggo schrieb:


> Die sind aus der Schweiz. Umgerechnet ca 135 EUR.
> Die Einsparung liegt mehr in der Anwendung. Eine PFC200 mit RS485 Schnittstelle braucht nichts weiteres. Am Schalter wird per DIP-Schalter eine Adresse eingestellt - und unter dieser Adresse wird er vom Applikationsframework automatisch im IO-Abbild abgebildet.
> Die Adresse im Programbeispiel 16#020500 steht für Bus 02, Modul 05, Kanal 00.  Bus-Nr wird nur nur deshalb verwendet, weil die SPS über ModbusTCP/IP Gateways auch mehrere Busse bedienen kann.
> Mit Nur einem Bus lautet die Adresse für die Taste 2 des Moduls mit Adresse 9 : 16#0902.


Sind diese Taster online bestellbar? Bisher konnte ich den Hersteller finden, aber keine Bezugsquelle. Danke

Gesendet von meinem SM-G780F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2021)

SchorschGaggo schrieb:


> Ich verwende die TKS08.TH.Modbus obwohl an den allermeisten Positionen auch die TKS04 ausreichen würden. Aber so bin ich flexibel im Ausbau.
> In Wohn- und Schlafzimmer kommen jetzt TKS08.THQ.Modbus mit Luftqualitätsmessung zum Einsatz.
> 
> Die Relaisaktoren sind an zentraler Stelle im Keller verbaut. Ursprünglich wollte ich auf jeder Etage Kleinverteiler setzen. Aber die Erschliessung über die Fassade bis in  den Keller war einfacher.
> Im ursprünglichen Ausbau waren passive 4-fach Taster mit einem 5-poligen Kabel auch in den Keller verdrahtet. Mit den busfähigen Tastern habe ich nun bis zu 8 Funktionen, LED Rückmeldung und Raumsensoren auf demselben Kabel.



Also ganz ehrlich:
Mir wären die Teile zu exotisch.
Wenn dir - was wirklich keiner will - was passiert, dann wird es schwer jemand zu finden, der bei der Kombination RealTime-Modbus <> Wago PFC einen Fehler finden und beseitigen kann.
KNX ist zwar teurer, aber das beherrschen viele "normale" Elektriker.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## GLT (11 Februar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> KNX ist zwar teurer..


Bei einem Taster mit Stückpreis von 130 Euro kann KNX locker preislich konkurrieren


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Bei einem Taster mit Stückpreis von 130 Euro kann KNX locker preislich konkurrieren



Da ist auch noch weitere Sensorik drin


----------



## sewo (11 Februar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich:
> Mir wären die Teile zu exotisch.



Aus diesem grund habe ich mich für KNX entschieden. 
Sensorik KNX
Aktorik KNX / SPS

Gruß


----------



## GLT (12 Februar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da ist auch noch weitere Sensorik drin


Aber nicht zu dem disktuierten Preis - wenn ich das richtig sehe.
Und auch nicht all-in-one.


----------



## SchorschGaggo (14 Februar 2021)

Ja! Da habt ihr recht. Der Gerätepreis ist im eigenen Haus ein wesentlicher Faktor, während wir die Zeit für unser Hobby mit 0.- veranschlagen können. 
Dennoch habe ich mich für Modbus entschieden weil ich das aus grösseren Automationsprojekten kenne. Diese Module arbeiten synchron mit dem SPS Programm. Setze ich einen Ausgang im IO-Abbild für einen Zyklus, ist er auch an der Peripherie exakt einen Zyklus lang aktiv. Das ist unabhängig von der Anzahl Module und zu schaltender Ausgänge. Das macht die Anwendung sehr einfach. Mit einer SPS Zykluszeit von 100ms verhalten sich die Ausgänge am Bus exakt wie die an der SPS direkt angeschlossenen.


----------

